# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Waking life reactions to dreams

## kalii2

Things like dreaming you are on stage performing, and sleep singing, dreaming you are swimming and flailing your real arms about etc.
I had a dream that I was being chased by a huge blobby purple monster, and I suddenly got all courageous and turned and kicked the monster. Well in real life my leg kicked the wall. Chipped the paint and my toenail too!

I've smacked partners with errant flailing limbs while dreaming (none of them were mad really, just confused when they woke up because I whapped them), I used to talk in my sleep, usually just yelling at my brother or the dog, and apparently I once sang "Sweet Child O' Mine" in my sleep. I think that was my dream that I was on stage in a band.


And of course the ever popular "woke up while orgasming" dream. Unfortunately I seem to have these dreams at the *worst* times. Like spending the night at a friends house, dreaming of having sex with her, and waking myself (and her I think) with my noises. This was in highschool, before I figured myself out really. Apparently I didn't get the sign lol. Years later I figured it out.
Same thing happened when my cousins were visiting from out of state. I had a big bed, so one of them slept in it with me. I woke up moaning and gasping....... *aye*
She was soooo confused!  I was mortified, and just rolled over and pretended I was still asleep.

----------


## Lunica

I had probably the worst dream of my life about 2weeks ago.

My dad was raping my arse :/ lol it was horrible
In my dream I was crying so hard.. and I woke up crying! that was weird.

My ex used to whisper in my ear I'm goin to kill you..and has elbowed me in the face and head butted walls and stuff :s

I sometimes hear a lot of loud horns like car horns really loud which wake me up.. I once woke up and the sound made me jump so much I flew across the room.

Waking up upsiode down in your bed is strange too  ::D:

----------


## M0rp8ix

Lets see I have a long list of things that have happened to me. 
:I punched a hole in the wall
:almost broke a few toes over the years
:jumped out of a bunk bed while sleeping-I was at a friends house and he told me i just sat up and lept from the bed, that hurt like heck
:I would scream and yell during my sleep, a lot of times waking up my family members down the hall
:I have sleep walked while at a friends house
:I even woke up in a pool of blood one time, that was scary as heck, in my dream i was fighting a demon and it clawed my face and like shattered my nose. I woke up and blood was just gushing out of it, dont know if it was just coincidence or not
:I have had the waking up in orgasm ones too, luckily not at an awkward place, just at home lol
:Hmmm. the list could go on for a long time lol, I am a very active sleeper.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Most recently, I dreamed I was fighting, took a powerful swing at my opponent. I woke up suddenly, my arm was in full swing and I slamming my fist into the dresser beside my bed.

Talk about a waker upper.

----------


## MagicMatt

I have woken up laughing quite a few times, hopefully that's a good sign and I'am not crazy. My brother used to talk in his sleep and said some really weird things when asleep, even swearing on an occasion it freaked me out when he just blurted it out of nowhere. My other brother and sister have sleepwalked in the past quite a bit, I've never really done anything weird like that though

----------


## Xibran123

I dont know if this is the worst but one time I sleptwalk all the way to our townhouse pool and swam in it. I woke with the whole bed soaking wet!

----------


## ray

lol thats not as bad as waking up outside next to a pond soaking wet in full clothes with no idea how you got there...yeah you can say i ran home pretty darn fast that night.i'm guessing i sleep dressed and walked there and swam then layed down next to the pond...i was so happy i didn't drown. :tongue2:

----------


## Javan

I've woke up laughing sometimes..and somtimes crying..and sometimes mad as hell D:...

Sometimes id wake up kicking the air or with my arms in the air.

----------


## Man of Steel

My mother used to ride her horse in her sleep. Quite often. It took awhile before she figured out it was her doing it, I think, but she'd go out, saddle her horse up, ride half the night, put the horse up, go back to bed, and not remember a thing in the morning.

----------


## Bethany

> My mother used to ride her horse in her sleep. Quite often. It took awhile before she figured out it was her doing it, I think, but she'd go out, saddle her horse up, ride half the night, put the horse up, go back to bed, and not remember a thing in the morning.



Wow, now that's crazy!

I remember as a kid I dreamed I was eating an ice cream. I woke up and my hand was closed as if around a cone and I took a lick before realising it wasn't there. I was pretty disappointed, lol.

----------


## ray

> My mother used to ride her horse in her sleep. Quite often. It took awhile before she figured out it was her doing it, I think, but she'd go out, saddle her horse up, ride half the night, put the horse up, go back to bed, and not remember a thing in the morning.



lol. poor horse!

----------


## Lëzen

Wow. I never realized how many people can sleepwalk (creeps me out just thinking about sleepwalking). I've never done such a thing... never even heard of anyone I know doing it either (except my friend telling me that his brother rose out of his bed one night and kicked the wall for no apparent reason).

Anyway, I've never really had profound reactions to my dreams upon waking. I've probably been jolted out of a nightmare every now and then, and I used to wake up laying the entirely wrong way on my bed (head where the feet would normally go) from time to time, but... nothing out of the ordinary.

Oh yeah, and there's the ever-famous hypnagogic twitch (A.K.A. the "AAAAAUUUGH I'M FALLING!!!" thing) where your muscles twitch, giving you the sensation that you had been falling and "landed" back in your bed.  ::roll::

----------


## phandentium

Dreams have caused minor movement in my legs when sleeping. It's never seirous though, even if the dream is intense. I sometimes mumble in my sleep. After discovering this I always ask people who were around me when I was sleeping if I said anything.

The most unusual that that I recall was after a dream where I rummaged through objects. I woke up to find ink all over my hands. After looking around my room, I noticed there were papers everywhere and ink all over my desk. On the same day I went to sleep, I was talking with friends of mine about sleep walking; I told them that I thought I didn't at all.

----------


## heumy

Well, I've had a couple. One where in my dream, I was playing a game where I had to push something to my opponent's side of the court, and as I woke up, my arms pushed forwards violently. Also, one time I woke up humping a pillow... no further explanation on that one....

----------


## intheworldofnim

Back when I used to pee in the bed, Everytime I always remembered peeing in a dream. In a dream, I went to a stall started peeing and everytime I woke up, I woke up in a puddle of piss.

also just this recent,. I had a hypnogogic dream sequence while lying awake on the bed (I didn't intend to fall asleep) where I was in a pool and then suddenly a wave splashed over me scaring the shit out of me. nearly gave me a heart attack and I thought I was still conscious but that told me right away that I was falling a sleep. I got up after that because I did not want to fall a sleep. it's almost like my subconscious didn't want me to fall asleep and so decided it was going to scare the shit out of me to wake me up cause the wave came out of nowhere. I'm starting to doubt if I was even in a pool.

----------

